# Hotfix rhinestones applied to koozies?



## dazzleme (Apr 3, 2010)

Am fairly new to hotfix rhinestones. Have an Ioline Crystal Press to make custom transfers but found out the hard way that the glue will not adhere to anything waterproof (like some backpacks). I need to make collapsible koozies but don't know what kind to buy or where. Any suggestions? I know there is a koozie out there made of the right material for my needs because there is a local shop that sells them with bling that has been heat pressed.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We have done this on Koozies before you just need to ask what the outside layer is. Most are made with an outside layer that takes screen printing and a heat press. I will try and find who we got our koozies from.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Cooler Graphics has can coolers (Koozie is a brand name that belongs to a Norwood Company) that should work for you. They have them in different fabrics.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I get mine from koozielady.. no minimums.


----------



## dazzleme (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I had seen koozie lady and she is just literally "down the road". I will contact her next week. I checked out cooler graphics, but all their prices included an imprint which I don't need so prices seemed higher. I guess I just need to figure out exactly what material I "do" need. Thanks for responses. They are much appreciated.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

dazzleme said:


> Thanks for the help. I had seen koozie lady and she is just literally "down the road". I will contact her next week. I checked out cooler graphics, but all their prices included an imprint which I don't need so prices seemed higher. I guess I just need to figure out exactly what material I "do" need. Thanks for responses. They are much appreciated.


Cooler Graphics will sell to you blank. You just need to call them for pricing.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We use blankkoozies.com You can mix the colors and still get the discounts on bulk.


----------

